# Question about the VIP 211k receiver



## southernview (Dec 27, 2013)

Since I have seen conflicting information on this question, I want to ask it once again. Will the VIP 211k work with a 1000.2 (WA) hybrid, triple LNB? The installation that I want to make will have only one VIP 211k on it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would check dish site's diagrams and Solid Signal site.


----------



## renegade (Jul 28, 2011)

I am using a hybrid Eastern Arc LNB with my 211k receivers. I see no reason why a hybrid Western Arc LNB would not work for you.


----------

